# Bonnet Creek - Room & Tower preference



## tahoeJoe (Oct 28, 2010)

I will be checking into Wyndham Bonnet Creek in the next few weeks .  I have never been there and was hoping for some advice on which tower, floor, and room location to request. Can you see the fireworks from any rooms? I know they recently completed a new tower, I don't know if it is tower 4, 5, or 6.  

Lastly, does anyone have the name and number of who to call for room assignments? Thank you in advance for all your help. 

-TJ


----------



## GeraldineT (Oct 28, 2010)

*Suggestions*

We were down there last week.  Did not stay there but since we just bought a resale at Bonnet Creek wanted to see the property.  I would suggest taking a walk around the porpoerty and see what building fits yours needs best.  Do you want to see the fireworks from Epcot, do you want to be close to the pool with the sprayground or the one with the pirate ship?  There really is no bad location as with some of the resorts.  

Have a great time, cannot wait to stay there


----------



## kev5982 (Oct 28, 2010)

You can call the resort 407-238-3500 and request a view of the fireworks and pool. I am not sure what tower it is, but htey will tell you.

Kevin


----------



## YeongWoo (Oct 28, 2010)

There was a posting already about this.  I believe it's like towers 1-3 above the 7th floor but search for that post.  I was there at Bonnet Creek a couple of weeks ago and it was fantastic.  We weren't in the room at the time of the fireworks so I could say what works for that.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 28, 2010)

Do you know if they will honor - or at least consider - room requests from an RCI exchange?

We go Dec 11-18 (generally a less busy time). We have a 2BR exchange.


----------



## lawgs (Oct 28, 2010)

jlwquilter said:


> Do you know if they will honor - or at least consider - room requests from an RCI exchange?
> 
> We go Dec 11-18 (generally a less busy time). We have a 2BR exchange.



you must have snuck in....tongue in cheek

when we were there on a "owner promo" in June, shaking down the new Tower 6, the "rep" when we told her we had exchanged into Bonnet Creek several times in the past through RCI, told us that was NOT possible ....units from Bonnet Creek did not get into the exchange inventory at RCI.....

it was probably the fastest "spiel" we have ever had, since she refused to talk to us after I insisted that we did indeed exchange in several times using RCI ( it was like we were lying to her ). It took us longer to get our "gift card" ...smilawgs


would love to have her again next month when we again go back to Bonnet Creek on RCI exchange into a two bedroom , which cost us only the exchange fee....gonna enjoy those exchanges while we can, since RCI seems to have new plans for "bonus weeks" we have had deposited by another resort we own at.


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 29, 2010)

I hope to keep sneaking in too! LOL! Those sales reps - where do they come up with what they say?! There were plenty of units on offer when I did the exchange several months ago. I paid a bit more than you as I had to add on the guest fee and a small thank you gift to the owner of the week I used on top of the exchange fee. But still, under $350. No complaints here!


----------



## Don (Nov 1, 2010)

tahoeJoe said:


> I will be checking into Wyndham Bonnet Creek in the next few weeks .  I have never been there and was hoping for some advice on which tower, floor, and room location to request. Can you see the fireworks from any rooms? I know they recently completed a new tower, I don't know if it is tower 4, 5, or 6.
> 
> Lastly, does anyone have the name and number of who to call for room assignments? Thank you in advance for all your help.
> 
> -TJ


We like tower five, rooms 791/93/95 - 891/93/95 - 991/93/95.  These rooms are above the tree level and offer a great view of the lake, lazy river, and pools.  You can see every bldg. except tower 6 and off in the distance, you can see the tallest bldgs. of Hollywood Studios.


----------



## gabeandbelle (Oct 16, 2011)

*Bonnet Creek 4 bedroom*

Hi has anyone stayed in suite 933 I rented it from someone and he is recommending 4 bedroom presidential suite 933 I was wondering if you see the fireworks from there


----------



## lawgs (Oct 16, 2011)

gabeandbelle said:


> Hi has anyone stayed in suite 933 I rented it from someone and he is recommending 4 bedroom presidential suite 933 I was wondering if you see the fireworks from there



we were just in unit 934.....newly "renovated"   supposedly ....epcot/magic kingdom facing view....could see the fireworks from both at night

933 has a parking lot view since it was across the hall

it is in tower 3 which is the latest tower to have a refurb done to it

pm me if you want some details about our stay...


----------

